# Mercedes SLK200 (2004) - Full Detail



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

SLK 200 with 40,000 kms with many paint defects to be with the best aspect since it was a wedding gift from the owner himself.


























Very stone chipped










Starting work harder or at least the one that consumes more hours during the whole process.

Roof




































































Front




















































































Trunk



















































Sideway






























































































































































Bumpers


















Rimms and wheelarches



























5050 of rimms


























Time for the interior










Cleaning of the wind protector










Details


























Interior finished


































Engine


























Show off and it was time to return the car to the owner for his wedding day by 07:30 






















































































































































































Even better was to have received an email saying this

"... Dear Rui,* I am writing to thank you for the excellent work you did: the car was looking great and everything went very well.* I am also satisfied with the product applied on the paint ... "

Regards

Rui


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Top drawer as always Rui. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Stu Blue 182 said:


> Top drawer as always Rui. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you mate :thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice attention to detail and great job on the correction Rui! :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Great work...shame about the cloth interior doesn't really seem at home in a car of this calibre...especially after you've breathed a new lease of life into it :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very thorough work as always. And excellent correction


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Faysal said:


> Nice attention to detail and great job on the correction Rui! :thumb:
> 
> Faysal





-Simon- said:


> Great work...shame about the cloth interior doesn't really seem at home in a car of this calibre...especially after you've breathed a new lease of life into it :thumb:





stangalang said:


> Very thorough work as always. And excellent correction


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent job Rui, lovely correction shots as always


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*It's always nice when the owner of a car writes his appreciation into words !

Amazing job there Rui :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Paint work looks perfect. Awesome job!


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful work once again Rui!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

AaronGTi said:


> Excellent job Rui, lovely correction shots as always


*Thanks Aaron :thumb:*



Eurogloss said:


> *It's always nice when the owner of a car writes his appreciation into words !
> 
> Amazing job there Rui :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


*Yes in the end of the day one of the major rewards for doing a job like that is reading some nice feedback and hear 
Obrigado Mario :thumb:*



Babalu826 said:


> Paint work looks perfect. Awesome job!


*It´s new car now *



Socal Brian said:


> Beautiful work once again Rui!


*Thanks Brian :thumb:*



tonyy said:


> Looks fantastic


*Thanks :thumb:*


----------

